
DriverKit - jibcage
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/driverkit
======
1over137
I fear this will mean kexts (kernel extensions) will be impossible in the near
future, further limiting users' abilities and tightening Apple's control. :(

~~~
xattt
Is this the long march toward making Hackintoshes impossible?

~~~
1over137
I also presume it's just a matter of time before a T2 chip (or newer) is
required to be present, otherwise macOS won't run.

~~~
nutjob2
Hackintosh software would just patch references to it. Defeating hardware DRM
through software has a long history of success.

------
gruez
Looks like [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-
Mode_Driver_Framework](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-
Mode_Driver_Framework), but for mac.

------
lukeh
A nice nod to NEXTSTEP :) (in name, and I suppose somewhat in the original and
largely unrealized microkernel philosophy of having more things in user space)

~~~
pjmlp
Yep, here is the NeXTSTEP documentation for DriverKit.

[http://www.nextop.de/NeXTstep_3.3_Developer_Documentation/](http://www.nextop.de/NeXTstep_3.3_Developer_Documentation/)

------
daralthus
Could this be used for better nvidia egpu drivers?

~~~
p_l
Apple doesn't release anything to allow 3rd party development of drivers that
integrate into accelerated pipeline (afaik you can do basic frame buffers but
that's it).

nVidia coasted on having been used in some of the mac hardware thus having
access to at least some versions of the APIs, but it seems that what they have
no longer works with Mojave.

~~~
judge2020
If I'm not mistaken they mentioned Quadro cards being used in the Mac Pro by
one of the early testers. If this is true, it would likely mean the return of
native latest-generation nVidia drivers.

~~~
ykl
Where did they mention this?

